# Wonder valley serpentarium?



## Chesapeakeherper (Dec 8, 2011)

Any one ever heard or know anything about them the have some reds available on kingsnake.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have gotten both my Tegus from Andy, he is a great and knowledgeable guy. He takes great pride in his blood line and his reds are beautiful.


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 5, 2012)

According to their facebook page, they are all sold out till this next season.


----------

